# Mannequin to Animated Swaying Zombie



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

I took a mannequin, part of a bucky and a wiper motor and made my version of CycloneJacks swaying zombie. Let me know what you think! :googly:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you did an awesome job!
Way to go


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn SLAM, that's one cool zombie chick! Nice tutorial, I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The movement is wonderfully creepy.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

great movement, she sure is purty.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Good job and thanks for the tutorial. It's your own, and didn't have to shell out $150+ from a Halloween store!


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone! It was a learning experience but I'm happy how she turned out. Scares the **** out of me every time I go down stairs. LOL


----------



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

Loved it. Was practicing my corpsing and actually have some wiper motors so may try this for my haunt. Great job!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, that's awesome! I made one last year and its one of my favorite designs


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love it! Great job!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE....! Really like the motion.....


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

SLAM, thank you for being an active member of this forum and posting such great stuff. Your video/editing/graphic skills are quite impressive as is your prop build. Keep on Posting!!!!!

PS. Can you provide info on where you got the hands from?


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Dang ATL that's extremely nice of you to say. This forum and people here are a priceless wealth of knowledge and I love it! 

Search ebay for "severed hands".


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

This is so flippen kewl! I loved copchick's phrase "damn slam." I think it needs to become a catch phrase of sorts. Do you remember how every time Norm walked into Cheers everyone in the bar hollered out his name? Well I think that every time you post pics of such wonderful props and or TUTs all replies should begin with "damn slam."
You certainly knocked this one out of the ballpark!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! This is an awesome build! Really well thought out and the detail is incredible. When I first saw the completed prop at the beginning of the video I was taken back at how real it looked. Just perfect!


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

way awesome congrats! amazing job there


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

S L A M said:


> Thanks everyone! It was a learning experience but I'm happy how she turned out. Scares the **** out of me every time I go down stairs. LOL



Very creepy, would make my heart stop also. great job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yet another evil-genius graces HauntForum. Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing.


----------

